# Foodsaver woes



## pokey (May 19, 2021)

We used a Foodsaver vacuum sealer happily for years. When our first unit gave up the ghost after almost ten years, we bought a new one (4835), which gave us nothing but grief. Almost half of our attempts at sealing obviously didn't fully seal and had to be redone (with the same failure rate on subsequent attempts). Some that we thought had been successful failed in the freezer or in the bath later. We got a replacement under warranty from Foodsaver and thought our problem was solved. It turns out that although everything seems OK at the time of sealing, we're still encountering later failures. We use Foodsaver bags, so it's not that. Has anyone else had these issues? Do different models have more robust sealing mechanisms? 

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## ravenclan (May 19, 2021)

I bought the cheap model from Walmart model FM2000 just to see if I would use one. After fours years of use still going strong and no problems with it.

I have done every thing and bought some add-ons like the containers that you can vacuum down, that I use to speed up the marinate process for meat.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 19, 2021)

Watching this thread. Our old food saver is still going but I do wonder how much longer. It will be interesting to see what everyone else is using. Thanks pokey.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2021)

I picked up a Foodsaver FM3940 at Bed and Bath as an open box for $35 (steal of the century) 4-5 years ago. Works fine. I do have bags that fail but I handle things pretty roughly in my freezer to cram things in. I don't think it's the seal itself but other parts of the bag , pinched coners and the like. Not foodsaver branded bags. I haven't seen a seal that visibly came apart.


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 19, 2021)

I purchased an Ink Bird sealer when the sponsor ran a special promotion on them a couple of months ago and have not had a problem with it.   No issues with sealing using generic or Ink Bird bags.  I move my items around a  lot and as  a precaution, I usually double seal my products using the "moist" setting.

Here is a link to Amazon for their starter set which includes a 30% discount coupon for the package _after _a 17% discount without the coupon.  

If nothing else, for this price, the little guy is a great back up unit or gift for yourself?!  
John

Amazon.com: Inkbird Vacuum Sealer Machine with Starter Kit, Automatic PowerVac Air Sealing Machine for Food Preservation, Dry & Moist Sealing Modes, Built-in Cutter, Easy Cleaning, Led Indicator Lights for Vertical Storage: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## BigW. (May 19, 2021)

On things that I know will go in the SV, I try and remember to double seal each side.  I've not had much trouble with single or double seals.   I have their Gamesaver model.  Wish it was a bit faster but it works.  Good Luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2021)

I had 2 food savers for a few years. I had to double seal every bag, and they would still fail in the freezer. The reason I had 2 of them was because you couldn’t do more than a couple of bags without the machine overheating, so I would switch back & forth between the two of them. I finally switched to a VacMaster with the 16” sealing bar & a cooling motor. You can seal bags all day long without letting it cool down. Plus you can seal 2 small bags at the same time. They are more expensive, but to me they are worth the extra money.
Al


----------



## sandyut (May 19, 2021)

thats no good.  oddly my foodsaver 4840 is pushing 5 years old with no permanent issues.  it did start to leave some not well sealed spots on the melt line.  I pulled the drip tray out and tried to clean all I could along the sealing area/bag sensors, etc.  that seems to do the trick - no issues since.


----------



## zwiller (May 19, 2021)

I am of the opinion you can fry them.  Mine has not worked right after a large batch of cheese I did.   I think if you take it easy on them they probably last a lot longer.  So it's not age but more like miles...


----------



## normanaj (May 19, 2021)

We own the original Food Saver.Been dropped twice,is held together with duct tape and still works every time!


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2021)

I also grabbed up an Ink Bird at sale price and have been very pleased. Haven't tried other bags yet but close to needing some


----------



## smokeymose (May 19, 2021)

I burned through 2 Foodsavers in about 5 years and went to a VacMaster Pro 350. All was well until after 2 years it wouldn't pull a vacuum past 18.
I'm using an off-brand Nesco that the Mrs. got me for Christmas now. I figure if I have to buy a new one every 2 yrs it may as well be a cheap one..
I used Foodsaver bags with the Foodsaver, Vacuum Sealers Unlimited with the VacMaster and am using Nesco rolls for the Nesco.
I've had failures with all 3 so I double seal everything now.


----------



## tallbm (May 19, 2021)

pokey said:


> We used a Foodsaver vacuum sealer happily for years. When our first unit gave up the ghost after almost ten years, we bought a new one (4835), which gave us nothing but grief. Almost half of our attempts at sealing obviously didn't fully seal and had to be redone (with the same failure rate on subsequent attempts). Some that we thought had been successful failed in the freezer or in the bath later. We got a replacement under warranty from Foodsaver and thought our problem was solved. It turns out that although everything seems OK at the time of sealing, we're still encountering later failures. We use Foodsaver bags, so it's not that. Has anyone else had these issues? Do different models have more robust sealing mechanisms?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.



It seems Vac sealers are the most fickle machines on the planet.

I did a ton of research and found plenty of info on this trend and Food Saver and lesser model of vac sealers but hoped I wouldnt fall victim.... wrong.
I bought one of the highest quality Food Saver models sold back in 2011 and it failed shortly after my meat processing from deer hunting season.

 After failures 2 years in a row I broke down and bought a $300+ Weston Pro 2100 because it was one of the hardcore reliable brands out there hence the price tag.
The thing has been a work horse with no issues ever for me. I've never looked back!

So after all of my research, my own personal experience, the experiences of people I personally know, and finally feedback from places like this form I am a firm believer that there are only about 3 brands to go with and basically you gotta spend $300+ to get the quality.

It is what it is and you just gotta pay to play. It's a horrible feeling having 10 animals processed up and meat ready for vac sealing and vac sealer that won't do the job properly. It's infuriating to know you have to get this meat in the freezer or lose it but also fear that you may lose the meat in the freezer because the vac sealer is doing poorly or not working at all :(((


----------



## chopsaw (May 19, 2021)

pokey said:


> OK at the time of sealing, we're still encountering later failures.


I've been using a game saver deluxe for around 10 years or more . Recently ran into what you're talking about . I tore mine apart to see what was up . I could see it had gunk in the suction tube and the piston and cylinder . Cleaned everything up and put it back together . Same trouble . It's pulling a good vac , but when it tries to seal , It leaks down . 
Opened it back up : 
There is a small valve that sits in the bottom right front corner . It has a rubber gasket on it . That is what holds the vacuum in the bag as it seals . Even the smallest amount of anything will cause this issue . You lose some vacuum , then when it changes temp in the freezer it really shows up . 

I cleaned it and flipped the seal over . Works like a champ again . 
May or may not be your issue , but worth checking .


----------



## pokey (May 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> It's pulling a good vac , but when it tries to seal , It leaks down .


Something new with this sealer: It removes air until I press the Seal button, at which point it stops and I can hear heat being applied to the seal. After a few seconds, I hear a hiss as it seems to release pressure as it finishes the seal. After a bit, the heat stops and the bag is released. Is this the "leak down" you're talking about?



smokeymose said:


> I've had failures with all 3 so I double seal everything now.


Do you reseal at the same place, or do you trim some off so the second seal is at a slightly different spot?


----------



## clifish (May 27, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> I purchased an Ink Bird sealer when the sponsor ran a special promotion on them a couple of months ago and have not had a problem with it.   No issues with sealing using generic or Ink Bird bags.  I move my items around a  lot and as  a precaution, I usually double seal my products using the "moist" setting.
> 
> Here is a link to Amazon for their starter set which includes a 30% discount coupon for the package _after _a 17% discount without the coupon.
> 
> ...


I did the same and it is by far and away the best of the 3 sealers I have,  Foddsaver was always a little fickle, The mueller was the worst of them all overheating on the 3rd seal.   I have no issues with the inkbird unit.


----------



## smokeymose (May 27, 2021)

pokey said:


> Do you reseal at the same place, or do you trim some off so the second seal is at a slightly different spot?


No trimming, just make a second seal at another place a 1/4" or so away.


----------



## chopsaw (May 27, 2021)

pokey said:


> Something new with this sealer: It removes air until I press the Seal button, at which point it stops and I can hear heat being applied to the seal. After a few seconds, I hear a hiss as it seems to release pressure as it finishes the seal. After a bit, the heat stops and the bag is released. Is this the "leak down" you're talking about?


On a food saver it should automatically seal when a good vacuum is pulled . If you manually seal before it's done , it didn't get all the air out . 

To your question , no . Mine leaked down because that valve was not holding the vac .


----------



## pokey (May 27, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> On a food saver it should automatically seal when a good vacuum is pulled . If you manually seal before it's done , it didn't get all the air out .


I usually freeze uncooked meats, which release a lot of liquid. Sometimes I'm sealing with a marinade, which is definitely "liquidy". Even on the moist setting, if I wait until it starts sealing automatically, I get a lot of fluid in the tray. I wait until I see the liquid just approach the sealing line, then press the seal button. In a decade with my first Foodsaver, I never had a problem with a little liquid across the area of the seal, and since the Foodsaver would allow more liquid to get sucked out than I do, I figure  I should be OK. A bubble or two of air shouldn't negate the benefits of vacuum sealing, should it?


----------



## old sarge (May 27, 2021)

Look for a nearly invisible wrinkle along the heat strip.  And I do mean invisible.  If you cannot flatten it out, after the first seal, flip the bag and reseal. If there is a minute leak, this will partially cancel out the bad seal and give you a little extra time.

Here is a short test video of a few models.  The winner might be a great back-up machine, or a great go to machine if your heavier model is less than handy for daily use:


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2021)

i bought a  "Potane" food sealer from amazon  and its been a real workhorse !!! seals great  and it was about 1/2 the cost  of a foodsaver ,  we buy the premade bags from amazon and they seem to work  as well as any


----------



## rc4u (Jul 10, 2021)

i have the fm 5460 and make bag after bag and seal bag after bag. i really like the marinade dish gets it done fast. i think ive had it when model came out. put thousands of feet thru it...... heck i looked for the 4835 like op had and cant find any info on it...


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Jul 10, 2021)

I have a Weston 2300 that is great for larger items with the 15 in sealing bar. Does a great job with vacuum, never had a seal failure.
The sealer I use the most is a Lem MaxVac Chamber Vac (I paid $500 at Costco a few months ago). Sealing bar is only a 10 in, but you can buy bags by the 1000's very cheaply compared to the embossed bags the non-chamber sealers require.  And it is rated for continuous use.


----------

